
New Experiment Finds Neutrino Oscillation Isn't 'Real' - jonbaer
http://www.forbes.com/sites/briankoberlein/2016/08/23/new-experiment-finds-neutrino-oscillation-isnt-real/#66b7bc9563f5
======
gus_massa
Nice article, but the title is wrong. The oscillation is real, the flavor is
not "real". Better alternatives:

"New Experiment Finds Neutrino Flavor Isn't 'Real'" (to minimize the changes
in the title)

"Neutrino Flavor Violates Microrealism" (extract of a sentence near the end of
the article)

